

Fixes for HN - lukeqsee
http://three.fairbooks.com/re

======
pedrokost
If you want to remove all this information, why not remove also the author of
the comment? This way we get very objective comments, where upvotes are merely
based on quality of comment. Too many times have I read "Regardless what pg
writes he will be upvoted". Of course, this applies to all known users. I
think we are going too far with this censorship of upvotes.

I miss to see the upvotes from comments -- I am busy and cannot read the 100+
comments some submitions receive. Upvotes allowed me to see which comments
were worth reading. Now I read only the first 5-10 comments that _look_ good
and then stop. I wish I could at least see something like: "very upvoted"
instead of the upvote count for comments that receive more than 20 upvotes.

Since vote counts have been removed, I don't think I have distributed more
that 3 upvotes. Somehow I fear that a comment was already highly upvoted and
don't want to over-upvote it, so I just don't upvote.

~~~
mooism2
Sometimes the author of the comment is relevant information: if pg says
something about VC funding, you know that he has experience in it and also
what his biases might be. If someone anonymously says something about VC
funding, you have no idea what their experience or biases might be.

Also, it is useful to know whether the person who replied to your comment is
the same person who wrote the comment yours was a reply to.

------
mooism2
I _flag_ stuff unread on the new page based on both the domain and the link
text. If the domain no longer appears next to the link, I expect I will be
flagging less spam.

Edit: I never said thanks for making it easier to flag spam. So, thank you pg.

